# Golden Pearls



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I received a surprised mail this morning from a generous customer who was very pleased of his fish he bought from me a few months ago and in return he sent me some golden pearls that I've heard of but never used it. 

Has anyone tried golden pearls for there fish and is it good on fry's?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Junglist said:


> I received a surprised mail this morning from a generous customer who was very pleased of his fish he bought from me a few months ago and in return he sent me some golden pearls that I've heard of but never used it.
> 
> Has anyone tried golden pearls for there fish and is it good on fry's?


They look possible, but they are not alive and don't move like bbs and mw.

Jeff.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i've used them ... they are convenient for those days when your bbs hatcheries fail to produce as much as you want (or someone turned off the lights and none of them hatched etc..) .. my fry eat them .. but i wouldn't recommend introducing this into their diet till after a week or 2 .. as they aren't wiggling so they aren't as accepted in the early weeks of a fry's life


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks :-D


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've used golden pearls or "decaps" and I love them! I remember with my spawn last year, I caught the flu, to the point where I really couldn't get out of bed. So instead of feeding MW and BBS I just fed decaps so it was faster/easier. The fry actually ate them from day one and grew very well on them for the first few weeks.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've used them. My fry eat them up as if they are live! I have no problem with them.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Golden Pearls and Decaps are not the same thing.
Golden Pearls are a food that European hatcheries used for years.
They are a processed food,but they are very high in protein and come in 4 or 5 different sizes.
All my fish eat them,I use them for my Betta fry after 2 weeks to wein them off of live food.
They are honeycombed so they float in the water longer.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Searching around I found this

http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/c11/Golden-Pearl-100-800-Micron-Sampler-Pack-c221.html


SAVE 10% with 4-Pack of GP 100 - 200, GP 200-300, GP 300-500, GP 500-800 (2 oz. sizes)
$25.00


Which sizes are good for bettas?


If anyone has used these could you explain when it is good to switch to what size?


and about decapsulated brine shrimp... Does anyone have good links on them they would be willing to share?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> Searching around I found this
> 
> http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/c11/Golden-Pearl-100-800-Micron-Sampler-Pack-c221.html
> 
> ...


I have the 500-800Microns I got mind as a gift and my fry's really like it, It took a day for them to get used to it and now they eat like its treats and it improved their growth and color

Theirs a guy on Aquabid that a few of breeders recommended name *Sam8ps* where they get their Golden Pearls from and other nutritional pellets, He also gives out free samples and ships for free 

When buying Pearls, A little goes a long way


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

I have the GP in all the sizes and start with the smallest as they get close to 4 weeks. That is the food I transition to my regular pellet. They are well received and you can feed a few sizes at a time so every body can get one a good size for them. I also like to start feeding grindles so by the time I can get them on my NLS "Grow" they can also handle white worms. Don't like to feed bbs past 4 weeks. Not enough nutrition for the growing fish as a main stay. The grindles and white worms put the best size on them quickly.


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

how does the package of golden pearls look like?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

It usually comes in a nondescript plastic baggie or bottle. The Golden Pearls that I can order from a guy in the UK comes in a simple bottle with home-printed labelling.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I do the same as Basement Bettas,start out with the smallest at about 4 weeks and then increase the size as the fry grow.
My adults love them better than other pellets.
My community tank gets them along with NLS.
Here is where I get mine.
http://www.kensfish.com/kens-specialty-food.html


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link ghostfeather,

thanks too for all the additional information everyone


----------

